# Colour explainations please!



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Most likely they ment cremello, sounds like she/he(? you said stud, but then said she, so we're just talking about one horse right?) is a smokey black, CAN'T be dun w/out the stripe, any form of dun including grulla.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

This is written oddly..

Do you have a picture of said horse? We could probably determine its actual colour pretty quickly with a picture. 

I can tell you now though that if it doesn't have a dorsal stripe, it isn't dun of any kind. And "Caramello" is not a colour. It's cremello.

What colour is this pony's muzzle? Is it dark or lighter coloured than the rest of its face?


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

I meant the owner has a miniature stud as in horse farm...the horse in question is a mare. She (the owner) won't let me upload a picture because she doesn't like the internet, but the mare's muzzle is the same colour as her body and she does not have a dorsal stripe. The only part of her that isnt a very dark browny-black colour is her ears, which are cream on the inside but the dark colour on the outside. I tried to explain it as best I could haha. I tried to tell the owner she can't be dun OR grulla OR "caramello" but said owner insists she is this grulla dun black weird brown colour that she said. I had never heard of "caramello" so I am assuming they meant cremello. If that is true, the sire was brown and the dam cremello, she must be a dilute of some sort?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll try pictures for you to compare with to try to get this, but I feel like the owner won't believe us either way. At least you might have a better idea. I have no idea what the owner is describing as the mare's colour. 

Does she look anything like this? If not, what about her is different?









And which horse is cremello? The mare in question's dam?


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, the dam is cremello. She looks nothing like that picture you put up. I also noticed, she DOES in fact have a barely-noticable dorsal stripe. Do you reckon she may be black/burnt buckskin?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, the picture I put up is a sooty buckskin and if she looks nothing like that picture then no. I'm going to try to keep posting pictures to see if we can figure it out. Since her dam was a cremello, then the pony has the be some kind of cream dilute. I'll find some pictures.

This horse has a dorsal stripe. It's not visible in the picture though.



















And this one has lighter hairs inside its ears. Is it sort of like this?









Is there any way your friend would let you PM me a picture of this pony? That way, only I would see it and her pony wouldn't be all over the internet for anyone to see. Because this could easily take a while just going by guess and check with pictures.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That Poseidon or OP could you look at some horses online and maybe link the pictures here that are similar to the color of the pony?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

That would also be very helpful.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Also, does the dorsal stripe look like it has been drawn on, like a wide texta? Or does it have more of a 'spray paint' kind of look to it?


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, the dorsal looks like its been drawn on with a texta, its very even. Here is the one and only picture I am allowed to post, you can see her creamy ears but not her dorsal.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Bay. She looks bay. Bays can and do have dorsals (countershading). the light color in the ears is due to sun fading of those hairs.


My APHA mare has that as well (not real great pics, but you can kind of see it).


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I still vote smokey black, definately not grulla or any type of dun.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

If her dam was actually a cremello than I'd say smokey black. 

NDAppy that mini in your picture is sooooo **** cute! I want to snuggle it and I don't even like mini's!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*facepalm* I forgot about the "cremello" dam. If the dam was indeed a double dilute, then yes she would be a smokey black.


Fehr - He's a little stinker some days. 

This was taken a few minutes latter - http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/29467_1378192369709_1078872380_1530863_983219_n.jpg


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

You guys have already decided on a colour soooo I'll just agree and go on to the actual purpose of this post:

:rofl: That is the best picture. What is he trying to do?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He was scratching his poll on the t-post. Shows what a goober he is lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I think I NEED that little pony for my kids. He is cute! 

Sorry to the original poster about high jacking your thread but I'm sure you'll agree with me that that is one of THE cutest pony's you will ever see. It's nice to see a mini that isn't obese as well.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And that is hilarious because as you can see my appy is on the chunky side! lol


And OP, I apologize for the thread hijack..


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

No Problem! Thanks for all your help guys! Smokey black makes a lot more sense than "dark grulla dun caramello whatsit" hahaha


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It sounds like her owner just combined the colours of her parents.. As in her dam was a cremello (caramello) and her sire could have been a dark grulla. Does that make sense? That's kind of my impression of it. 

Like if I were to call my buckskin mare a buckskin overo palomino. Haha.


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

Possibly. Haha. Then my mare would be cherry bay chestnut hahaha


----------

